# Labs vs Goldens



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here and I was wondering if I can get your opinions. For a long time I have been debating on wether a Labrador or a Golden Retriever is best for me and I cannot decide. I've heard it go both ways on which is more intelligent, which is calmer, and which is more "stick by your side" loyal. All of those characteristics are important to me. I want the more intelligent of the two breeds, the calmer of the two and the most loyal and devoted of the two. I have heard that Golden Retrievers are calmer, is this true? Anad I have also heard that Labradors are more independent. I do not know which is more intelligent? I need solid facts here. Please help me. My ideal dog would be a Goldador (Lab/Golden mix) but there are no Goldador breeders (at least not around here) and I want a puppy from a good breeder. Thanks so much ahead of time for any information you can give me on Labs vs Goldens. I very much appreciate it!

-Aimee


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Goldens Bite
Labs Fart
If you can tell what one is smarter,
You will make a lot $$$


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Aimee you seem like a sweet caring person. I wish you well when these two groups tear you limb from limb. 

/Paul


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

If you look at the results of field trials and hunt tests, the results are clear. Those of us who are lazy and prefer to do things the easy way buy Labs. Those who prefer a greater challenge take on the the difficulties associated with training and grooming a Golden.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Aimee, what do you want to do with your dog? 
IN GENERAL -- if you want a calmer, more dependent dog then a male golden is probably more of that than a labrador. Both are very intelligent and easy to train. 
However, there are HUGE differences between lines and individual dogs. Your best bet is to visit many breeders of each breed and see what you fall in love with.
Having said that, the reason you can't find any good breeders of "goldadors" is because there aren't any. Good breeders do not intentionally mix two breeds together, period. And please don't validate an intentional mixed breed by calling it a proper noun like "goldador." There is no such thing. 
Best of luck in your search!
--Anney
Gainesville FL


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

lab - more loyal, from my own experiences...
energy level - both can be high strung or couch potatoes...depends on the breeding....
both are very intelligent.
the golden will require more coat care.

Juli
who is a chessie person, but has had all three breeds at one time or another...


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> Goldens Bite
> Labs Fart
> If you can tell what one is smarter


My wife and Golden does both, now if you can tell me whos smart I'll be better off...


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Get a Chesapeake.

They are calm. Their loyalty knows no bounds. They are independent thinkers, and great problem solvers. If you want a companion dog, you could not ask for one more devoted. Plus which they won't show intruders where you keep the good silver.

(If you want a mixed breed dog, go to the shelter for one. Do not support the individuals who produce those sort of dogs for profit.)

If you'd like to know more about the Chesapeake, feel free to send me a PM, and/or check out www.cbrs4me.com.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Furball said:


> Good breeders do not intentionally mix two breeds together, period. --Anney
> Gainesville FL



actually good breeders HAVE mixed breeds together...that is why we have such a diverse population of different dog breeds...
otherwise, they'd all look like wolves.;-)

past owner of both a 'goldador' and 'chesador' regards,;-)
Juli


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

If you want a Goldendor, go to the shelter or a rescue, it is a common mix. Owning a Golden or Lab is like owning a Ford or Chevy, there are benefits to both. I guess one of the biggest factors, would be what you want to do with the dog? It makes it easier to pick a breed if you can give a description of what the dog will be used for. I own Goldens and maybe in a year I will go to the dark side, but I am not there yet. This internet site might help you out a little. 

http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/breeds.html


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Most comments about both breeds are generalities. It all depends upon the breeding. I have Labs. I want a dog with lots of fire in the belly. However, got a client dog Golden in a couple of months ago that has every bit as much fire in the belly as my Labs and as many of my client Labs. Her sire is FC/AFC/CFTCH/CAFTCH and her dam is QAA. That may explain the fire. LOL


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Get a Flatcoat! Then you have a black dog with long hair.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

What color is your carpet??

Might as well make things easy regards

Bubba


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba said:


> What color is your carpet??
> 
> Might as well make things easy regards
> 
> Bubba



See this is why we get along so well, you cut right to chase. Might as go further, does the carpet match the drapes?

/Paul


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Aimee you seem like a sweet caring person. I wish you well when these two groups tear you limb from limb.
> 
> /Paul


Best.

Post.

Of.

The.

Day

ROFLMAO


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Bubba said:


> What color is your carpet??
> 
> Might as well make things easy regards
> 
> Bubba


 
Best advice yet, but also think about the color of your clothes as well.
Oh yeah....do you want a dog that gets wet?


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

You should call Randy Bohn he loves goldens!!!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

The real question is, How do you feel about bandana's?


----------



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

An old story to help decide which type of dog personality fits you best.
If you are duck hunting with a Chesapeake, and the game wardens show up, expect the Chessy to try and take off a warden's leg.
If you have a Golden the dog will jump up and give the wardens a big kiss.
A Labrador will look guilty until they find the extra duck.
Chris


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

I was going through one of the plains states, with my male CBR and a 9-week old CBR puppy. I got pulled over for speeding on a rural secondary highway by the State Patrol. The male dog was acting like he would just soon get out of the truck and eat up the patrolman. The guy takes my license and looks in and says "Is that a Chessie?" When I said "Yes," he said "Really, I have a Chessie!" Then I had to get out of the car, get the dogs so he could meet them. Both of them were very mannerly and the puppy licked the officer on the nose. Lots of talk about how Chessies are such great dogs. Dogs go back in the truck, officer runs license check, comes back and hands me my paperwork and says "Well, I'll just give you a warning today. You slow down now and keep those dogs safe."


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Relative to their owners, labs are smarter.

Relative to each other, I'm not sure. :smile:

Jim


----------



## beyondthe50 (Feb 9, 2008)

love both but i've gotta go with lab. better in the blind, easier to train, GOLDENS LEAVE 20000000000000 POUNDS OF HAIR EVERYWHERE. if you regularly take care of the coat its not too bad but still grooming is a must.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a golden and a lab. My golden is a great family dog and has good obedience. He is very soft hearted and you cannot put too much pressure on him. My lab puppy is also a great house dog, has loads of desire to retrieve, and has good trainability. I would recommend both breeds but bloodlines vary.

I also owned a Chesapeake and loved that dog. He was very focused and fun to train. A good doorbell also  - but so is my golden.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

YardleyLabs said:


> If you look at the results of field trials and hunt tests, the results are clear. Those of us who are lazy and prefer to do things the easy way buy Labs. Those who prefer a greater challenge take on the the difficulties associated with training and grooming a Golden.


I beleive a year or 2 it was pointed out that by far Labs reached more AA titles but if you looked at the percentages of campaigned dogs Chessie were 1st Goldens 2nd and labs 3rd.

Labs are to Feild trials are what white guys are to NASCAR.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

beyondthe50 said:


> love both but i've gotta go with lab. better in the blind, easier to train, GOLDENS LEAVE 20000000000000 POUNDS OF HAIR EVERYWHERE. if you regularly take care of the coat its not too bad but still grooming is a must.


Another myth I have 1 lab and 2 goldens and the lab sheds more than the 2 combined. In fact I read that after digging for bulbs labs were kept for the fur as they shed twice their body weight a year in fur.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Larkin said:


> I was going through one of the plains states, with my male CBR and a 9-week old CBR puppy. I got pulled over for speeding on a rural secondary highway by the State Patrol. The male dog was acting like he would just soon get out of the truck and eat up the patrolman. The guy takes my license and looks in and says "Is that a Chessie?" When I said "Yes," he said "Really, I have a Chessie!" Then I had to get out of the car, get the dogs so he could meet them. Both of them were very mannerly and the puppy licked the officer on the nose. Lots of talk about how Chessies are such great dogs. Dogs go back in the truck, officer runs license check, comes back and hands me my paperwork and says "Well, I'll just give you a warning today. You slow down now and keep those dogs safe."


Of course he did. He just had a near death experience. Probably was pretty shook up and just let you go....


/Paul


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Driven said:


> which is more intelligent, which is calmer, and which is more "stick by your side" loyal. All of those characteristics are important to me. I want the more intelligent of the two breeds, the calmer of the two and the most loyal and devoted of the two.
> 
> -Aimee


The Goldens I've had I think fit your criteria better then the Labs I've had.

*Generalities here:*
Both breeds are very intelligent, but in different ways. A Labs brain works more like a mans, where the Goldens tends to think and react more like a womans.

Calmer of the two - Both breeds exhibit a pretty broad range when it comes to calmness. Do your homework about the parents.

Stick by your side loyal - Goldens are more about relationships IMO, Labs don't care who they work for, as long as somebody throws them the ball.

My $ .02 Recommendations: If you want a dog to fuss over and to fuss over you, get a Golden. If your more into low maintenance get a Lab. 

...Don


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

I have had Goldens since 1989 and have had field trial bred labs since 1999. I regularly raise FT puppies for people and have had the opportunity to have training partners with some outstanding dogs.

With breeds as popular as Goldens and Labs, you can find an example of just about any set of characteristics. Within each breed, there are lines that tend to produce certain sets of qualities--the key is to determine you likes and dislikes and find lines that fit within those goals. I have seen so many dogs of each breed that you couldnt pay me to own!! and so many others that I would just love to have.

If I were to make generalities: All of my Goldens have been smarter than ANY of my labs or labs I have raised and/or trained. However sometimes intelligence can be defined differently by different trainers. One person can feel the dog is dumb because it isnt blindly complying with the command, another believes the dog is quite smart b/c it has found the holes in your teaching and is showing them to you. Smarter does not equate to easier to train and often the smarter they are....the greater the training challenge. 

I think Goldens tend to care more what their owner thinks about them than a Lab; can be more emotionally dependent than a Lab. I think it is both one of the breeds strengths as well as weaknesses.

Shedding: Hah, NOTHING tops a Lab for shedding coat. When I had 3 Goldens and 1 Lab in the house, the Lab shed more than my 3 Goldens combined. Now with 5 Labs in the house....there is just black fur everywhere....hardly can tell there is Golden coat anywhere. 

However Goldens can have high maintenance coat care depending on the lines. One of my Goldens has a longer, open, softer coat that is a PITA to deal with. Fortunately at almost 15 yrs of age there is a limited amount of burrs she can get into. However she does need regular brushing to keep from matting, etc. My other Goldens have wash & wear coats and are only a smidge more work than the labs---ie. I groom the hair on their feet & ears.

Sweetness/personality: I have one independent Lab; the other labs and Goldens are very sweet, snuggly types of dogs who love everyone. They all want to be near you in the house; the 4 older dogs all sleep on the bed at night ( the 3 youngsters are crated). The majority of personality differences seem to be more 'dog' differences than breed differences. However my Goldens ALL seem to be more tightly bonded emotionally to me. Even tho two of my Labs are very, very soft to train, the less soft Goldens are more upset that they have disappointed me and get their feelings hurt more easily. It is different from ability to handle training pressure or a simple softness. My Goldens have just a deeper emotional bond with me than any of the Labs, although I feel I have the best relationship with each Lab that the two of us are capable of obtaining.

Energy level: I have seen more Labs that lack on off switch and cant settle down than I have Goldens. I think that generally Labs are higher energy. However I think it is much more about genetics and training than breeds. I have one FC-AFC Lab in my house who is a huge couch potatoe and bed hog. Two young Labs with FC or FC-AFC sire and FC-AFC dam who are active, sweet, but settle down well; a 4 month old FC sire with FC-AFC dam who is a wonderful house dog. All have plenty of horsepower and drive retrieving but are easy to live with. However I have had a number of Labs in for training who simply never could be still--I had to crate them at night so they would rest as they seemed to pace kennels and turn out yards endlessly.

I think you would be wise to go meet a bunch of different retrievers--go to an obedience trial; agility trial; hunt test, etc. Meet the dogs and see their personalities. You will know what clicks with you and what doesnt.

I love both breeds and will always have them both. 

Teri Jakob


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

95% of the time when someone asks what breed of dog they should get I say lab. 

But your criteria seem to point towards the Chesapeake. 

Here is a link to some more info. 

http://www.cbrrescue.org/information.htm

No offense to Larkin but the cbrs4me site gives me a pain in the shorts for a number of reasons. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Of course he did. He just had a near death experience. Probably was pretty shook up and just let you go....
> 
> 
> /Paul


Well, yeah, whatever works. Of course, it can go the other way to. In Beavercreek, Ohio the year before I was stopped by a municipal cop on the Interstate (how much do I hate that). I was in a rented "suv" and I'm sure the guy thought "soccer mom" (not!) because I was not going any faster than anyone else! So he comes to the passenger side door and I lowered the window and the cop _sticks his head in the car!_ Ransom, heretofore sleeping in the back seat, came unglued. Didn't touch him, but made a whole lot of noise. Guy backed up so fast he hit his head on the door frame. I am sure he pi$$ed himself. 

I got the ticket that time.


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Wow. Thank you so much everyone for all of the information. It was extreemly helpful. It does seem that the Golden Retriever might suit me best. As for the Chesapeake, I am not sure that is really the kind of dog I am looking for seeing as they are independent thinkers. 

I had an Alaksan Malamute and anyone who knows that breed knows that they are VERY much like that and I honestly do not like that quality, but that is just me. He always wanted to do his own thing instead of listening to me. In response to my commands instead of seeming to say "Sure! And what else can I do for you?!" he seemed to say "Umm... I don't think so. I don't feel like it. And what is the point anyway?" I just have never been fond of the independent, mind of their own, cat-like quality in any dog. It's just not for me.


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Aimee you seem like a sweet caring person. I wish you well when these two groups tear you limb from limb.
> 
> /Paul





Rick_C said:


> Best.
> 
> Post.
> 
> ...



I don't appreciate the comments at all, especially considering that you don't even know me. I know what both breeds are like, I just wanted more details and oppinions on which is best for me. I trained a seeing eye dog who was a Golden Retriever/Labrador mix who is now paired up with a blind person. I know how to handle those dogs and I know how to train. In fact, I am seriously considering making a career out of dog training. 

I have owned and been around dogs my whole life. I've had herding dogs to working dogs, a guide dog in training to foster puppies. I know so much about dogs and about what it takes to trian them. Just because I "seem sweet and caring" doesn't mean I don't know how to lay down the law, set boundries and seriously train a dog. So please, keep the rude comments to yourselves. Thank you.


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Furball said:


> And please don't validate an intentional mixed breed by calling it a proper noun like "goldador." There is no such thing.
> --Anney
> Gainesville FL


Sorry. I didn't mean to make it sound like it was an official breed or anything. I trained a seeing eye dog who was a Lab/Golden. They specifically breed that mix because of the great qualities in both breeds. They go by the name "goldador" so that is why I was using the name.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Driven said:


> I don't appreciate the comments at all, especially considering that you don't even know me. I know what both breeds are like, I just wanted more details and oppinions on which is best for me. I trained a seeing eye dog who was a Golden Retriever/Labrador mix who is now paired up with a blind person. I know how to handle those dogs and I know how to train. In fact, I am seriously considering making a career out of dog training.
> 
> I have owned and been around dogs my whole life. I've had herding dogs to working dogs, a guide dog in training to foster puppies. I know so much about dogs and about what it takes to trian them. Just because I "seem sweet and caring" doesn't mean I don't know how to lay down the law, set boundries and seriously train a dog. So please, keep the rude comments to yourselves. Thank you.


Uh-oh looks like Evan has some competition in the pomposity derby. 

Rude comments R US regards

Bubba


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Creek Retrievers said:


> Owning a Golden or Lab is like owning a Ford or Chevy, there are benefits to both. I guess one of the biggest factors, would be what you want to do with the dog? It makes it easier to pick a breed if you can give a description of what the dog will be used for.
> http://www.oakhillkennel.com/library/breeds.html


Well, training a seeing eye dog and seeing how amazing and wonderful he was from having so much training really made me realize that I want that in my next dog as well. So when I get my dog I want to train him extreemly well, maybe even enter him in some obediance trials and things like that. I also would like to do some agility with him. It seems like a great hobbie and activity and also good exercise! So, I would really like to get into that. 

I want to teach him a lot of service dog commands as well, like bringing me objects and that sort of thing. I also want to take him everywhere I possibly can and go to lots of doggie events and outings. 

So, that is what I am looking to do with my dog. He will be a best friend and companion, extreemly well trained and most likely an agility dog.


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Teri said:


> I have had Goldens since 1989 and have had field trial bred labs since 1999. I regularly raise FT puppies for people and have had the opportunity to have training partners with some outstanding dogs.
> 
> With breeds as popular as Goldens and Labs, you can find an example of just about any set of characteristics. Within each breed, there are lines that tend to produce certain sets of qualities--the key is to determine you likes and dislikes and find lines that fit within those goals. I have seen so many dogs of each breed that you couldnt pay me to own!! and so many others that I would just love to have.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the long post. It was full of great information and was very helpful!


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Do you have a minivan?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Driven said:


> I don't appreciate the comments at all, especially considering that you don't even know me. I know what both breeds are like, I just wanted more details and oppinions on which is best for me. I trained a seeing eye dog who was a Golden Retriever/Labrador mix who is now paired up with a blind person. I know how to handle those dogs and I know how to train. In fact, I am seriously considering making a career out of dog training.
> 
> I have owned and been around dogs my whole life. I've had herding dogs to working dogs, a guide dog in training to foster puppies. I know so much about dogs and about what it takes to trian them. Just because I "seem sweet and caring" doesn't mean I don't know how to lay down the law, set boundries and seriously train a dog. So please, keep the rude comments to yourselves. Thank you.


Clearly I was wrong. Your not sweet and caring at all. You should fit in nicely. If your powers of observation was so good you'd realize I was referring to the owners of these breeds and not the dogs themselves. Perhaps a Chessie is more your speed than you realize. Good luck reading dogs....

/Paul


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't let 'em get to ya, Aimee. Paul was just insinuating that this thread might turn into a "Goldens are better than Labs" and "Labs are better than Goldens" thread. Plus, most people on here run HT, FT, UKC etc. and own purebreds. 

Welcome! It seems like a field/agility golden line would be a good match for you. Good luck in the search! There are some nice golden breedings in the classifieds.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Perhaps a Chessie is more your speed than you realize. Good luck reading dogs....
> 
> /Paul


Hey Paul, she doesn't deserve a Chessie. Any nimrod who thinks that ANY member of the sporting breeds is *anything* like a Malamute lol clearly needs to learn a lot more about dogs. Maybe she can't grasp "independent" and "devoted" as being able to be part of the same package. Anyway, I hope she'll go the pound to rescue one of those poor souls, but I imagine she'll seek out somebody breeding hybrids. Harumph. 

She sure got all of us to waste time & effort today.


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Boondux said:


> Don't let 'em get to ya, Aimee. Paul was just insinuating that this thread might turn into a "Goldens are better than Labs" and "Labs are better than Goldens" thread. Plus, most people on here run HT, FT, UKC etc. and own purebreds.
> 
> Welcome! It seems like a field/agility golden line would be a good match for you. Good luck in the search! There are some nice golden breedings in the classifieds.


Thanks, buddy. 

Yeah, I actually found a really great Golden breeder about a month ago. We've been sending emails back and forth and I got a lot of information- good information. She seems like a wonderful breeder and I am pretty sure that will be where I get my puppy.


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Clearly I was wrong. Your not sweet and caring at all. You should fit in nicely. If your powers of observation was so good you'd realize I was referring to the owners of these breeds and not the dogs themselves. Perhaps a Chessie is more your speed than you realize. Good luck reading dogs....
> 
> /Paul


Listen... I don't want to get on anyone's bad side. I just want to be friends and I'm sorry that I got defensive, it just sounded like you were assuming I didn't know a thing about dogs and it just kind of irritated me. Let's just forget about it, ok? I'm sorry and I didn't mean to get like that. Forgive me? I don't want there to be any tension between us.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Driven said:


> Listen... I just want to be friends...


Sheez /paul-

We tried to tell you-if you want to make a good first impression-Budweiser and "Hey, do you come here often?" just isn't gonna cut it.

Better Luck Next Time Regards-

M


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Driven said:


> Listen... I don't want to get on anyone's bad side. I just want to be friends and I'm sorry that I got defensive, it just sounded like you were assuming I didn't know a thing about dogs and it just kind of irritated me. Let's just forget about it, ok? I'm sorry and I didn't mean to get like that. Forgive me? I don't want there to be any tension between us.




No worries. I know your new on the board so I'll share some history. Frequently new people join the board and ask the almost identical question. In the past those new folks have been shredded by people so severely that Chris/Vicki have had to post rules guidelines regarding treatment of new members. Some never come back. My first thought when you posted was "here we go again, another newbie on the board getting run over by the internet bus." My advice, make sure you're skin is thick and watch for the real value in the board. There are some very strong opinions and personalities on this board, they/we clash at times. Sometimes though really good things come of it. I train both breeds, prefer black dogs personally but at the end of the day dogs are dogs. I can't tell you which breed is "better" because thats really a personal preference. I've had great labs, great goldens, loser labs and loser goldens. There are good and bad traits inherent to both breeds, bloodlines and sex. My advice is do your homework on both breeds, pick one, then do your homework on bloodlines and pick one. Be willing to wait for the right dog vs picking the currently available dog. 

Welcome to RTF.

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> Sheez /paul-
> 
> We tried to tell you-if you want to make a good first impression-Budweiser and "Hey, do you come here often?" just isn't gonna cut it.
> 
> ...


I know I know. Old habits are hard to break. What do you think of my new method....

Coors Light and "Hey mother want another?" I've been practicing it all day for the club board meeting tonight at the vet center bar.....


/Paul


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

From what I have noticed the lighter color goldens are much calmer then the reddish colored goldens. I was at a junior hunt test and saw a almost white golden retriever doing a water retrieve. That dog was so "calm" in the water it almost sank.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Paul, get a hold of yourself and snap out of it.

Where is Angie when you need her?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I've owned Goldens sired by FC AFC's such as Holway Barty, Tigathoes's Kiowa II and Sungold Lad's Taliman. I also own or have owned Labs sired by FC AFC Ritz, NFC AFC Rocket, NAFC FC Carbon, FC AFC Ruger.

If you are going into Field Trials or adverse conditions duck hunting, the best odds for success are with a black Lab. There are some yellows doing well and one current chocolate that I am aware of that may earn his AA titles. Downside is the may health issues in field lines. 

If your interest is Hunt Test or upland, both would do or any color Lab. 

In regards to being pets and how they do in the house, that varies from individual to individual. 

As others have suggested, get what you are drawn to.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

DSemple said:


> *Generalities here:*
> Both breeds are very intelligent, but in different ways. A Labs brain works more like a mans, where the *Goldens tends to think and react more like a womans.*
> ...Don


For 15 years I have been trying to communicate with Goldens and now you tell me that I have been wasting me time trying to accomplish the impossible. Talk about depressing.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Driven said:


> Well,I want to train him extreemly well, maybe even enter him in some obediance trials and things like that. I also would like to do some agility with him. It seems like a great hobbie and activity and also good exercise! So, I would really like to get into that.
> 
> I want to teach him a lot of service dog commands as well, like bringing me objects and that sort of thing. I also want to take him everywhere I possibly can and go to lots of doggie events and outings.


You are in the great state of Fl and there are several folks around here that should be able to hook you up with a Golden that should fill the bill quite nicely. The dog will probably be bred for conformation first, but since Goldens and labs are pretty inteligent I doubt you'll have a problem with agility but don't be surprised if the dog really doesn't like to swim much and it runs with its butt about 6" off the ground since some's idea of conformation really has nothing to do with what the breed was really bred to do.
On the other hand if you decide to get a field Golden for FT/HT/Hunting situations there are some good folks on here as well as Mertins at Top brass that might be able to help you out. (Just don't be surprised if the people you hook up with in FL don't Poo-Poo the way the dog looks even though it will run like the wind and do all the things a lab will do except look worried when it does'nt have a job to do or look guilty when the cat has just shredded the back of the couch) 

I love labs but RESPECT Red Dogs


Mike


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris S. said:


> Paul, get a hold of yourself and snap out of it.
> 
> Where is Angie when you need her?


 
Seriously- we need an emergency man pill transfusion here!!!! 

slowly shaking his head regards

Bubba


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi Aimee:

I would like to back up what Teri said. I have both Labs and Goldens and have had for quite a few years. I find more individual differences within a breed than necessarily between the two breeds. 

I would research the lines you are looking at, either breed, and see what lines tend to produce a type of dog that appeals to you.

I do not have show dogs. Mine are all field lines yet my male Goldens have sired top obedience, agility, tracking, field, Search & Rescue, service dogs and therapy dogs. I think both breeds can be highly intelligent, but the ones whose intelligence I doubted at times were a couple of very well bred Labs. I feel that generally speaking (pc here!) that field dogs are considerably more intelligent than ones who are not field dogs.

The Labs definitely shed more----black hair all the time. My Goldens have the kind of coat Teri referred to as wash & wear. I do not do what anyone would really consider grooming with them---in fact, embarrassing little, nor do they wear bandanas. They don't swim with their rears in the air nor do they sink. I did see a guy swim like that once----he was swimming out to correct his Chessie who seemed to be ignoring him!

I have an FC/AFC Lab and an FC/AFC Golden who are best friends and sleep curled up together in a heap looking like a very large calico cat flung down on the floor.

I am so sorry, Jim, that after 15 years you have finally caught on---none of us wanted to be the first to tell you about why your dogs respond to you like they do.

Glenda


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Larkin said:


> Get a Chesapeake.
> 
> They are calm. Their loyalty knows no bounds. They are independent thinkers, and great problem solvers. If you want a companion dog, you could not ask for one more devoted. Plus which they won't show intruders where you keep the good silver.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but they are slow swimmers!


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Glenda Brown said:


> I feel that generally speaking (pc here!) that field dogs are considerably more intelligent than ones who are not field dogs.
> Glenda


So you are saying that show bred Goldens are dumb!! And I thought that you were on some GRCA committee.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Glenda recently confided to me that she never washes her fluffies, does not blow dry them, does not own a frisbee and has never put a bandana on them.

It is obvious that she is in line for a recall drive from her GRCA position.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Driven said:


> I know how to handle those dogs and I know how to train. In fact, I am seriously considering making a career out of dog training.


hmmm.. total phase 2er ;-)


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

If your priority for competition is agility rather than field, you really need to pay attention to height to weight ratio when you're looking at potential breedings. A lighter framed dog that will make it into the 20 inch jump height is better suited for the thousands of jumps made in an agility career. My preference is a female golden (or a border collie ).


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Driven said:


> I have owned and been around dogs my whole life. I've had herding dogs to working dogs, a guide dog in training to foster puppies.


A guide dog in training??? 

A few friends of mine rear puppies for guide dogs for the visually impaired. My word, they seem to me, such easy pups to train. Quiet and certainly display....um...how can I say......less naughty behavior than working lab lines.


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd like to order a large tub of buttered popcorn and a case of wine, please. This is going to be fun...I'm betting this thread gets locked before page 12, odds anyone?


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

I like both. both are great family dogs, Both have great personalities and both can make great hunting dogs.

I choose the Lab due to the shorter hair. We have lots of cockle burrs sand burrs that seem to be attracted to the goldens.

either way you choose you can't go wrong.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi Jim:

My feeling is that being on a committee doesn't mean I have to give up my own opinions!

You will note I did not say that field dogs were more attractive or had bigger bone or heavier coats----and you will note how politically correct I was in stating "generally more" rather than saying "definitely more". Will have to go back and reread it as I don't think I was breed specific in that comment.

Also, you will observe I am on the Field Education Committee which means all field dogs are expected to attain a Ph.D---anyway, I think that is the goal. I was removed from the Judges Education Committee when I suggested that they judge all Goldens in the same manner as they would a wet t-shirt contest---soaking wet!

Now I have to go talk to my astute advisors to see if I need to do some more ads to mollify the voters as I had hoped to use the committees I am on as a stepping stone to further advancement in my political career.

Glenda


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

DEDEYE said:


> Yeah, but they are slow swimmers!


Dedeye, 
I think that depends somewhat on the dog. :lol: But they sure can swim for a long, long, long time.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

j towne said:


> From what I have noticed the lighter color goldens are much calmer then the reddish colored goldens. I was at a junior hunt test and saw a almost white golden retriever doing a water retrieve. That dog was so "calm" in the water it almost sank.


 
Humm.......now that's funny 

I think my FC AFC FTCH AFTCH OTCH blonde fluffy would tend to
disagree with your comment ;-)

I believe you are confusing "color" with pedigree.....


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> No worries. I know your new on the board so I'll share some history. Frequently new people join the board and ask the almost identical question. In the past those new folks have been shredded by people so severely that Chris/Vicki have had to post rules guidelines regarding treatment of new members. Some never come back. My first thought when you posted was "here we go again, another newbie on the board getting run over by the internet bus." My advice, make sure you're skin is thick and watch for the real value in the board. There are some very strong opinions and personalities on this board, they/we clash at times. Sometimes though really good things come of it. I train both breeds, prefer black dogs personally but at the end of the day dogs are dogs. I can't tell you which breed is "better" because thats really a personal preference. I've had great labs, great goldens, loser labs and loser goldens. There are good and bad traits inherent to both breeds, bloodlines and sex. My advice is do your homework on both breeds, pick one, then do your homework on bloodlines and pick one. Be willing to wait for the right dog vs picking the currently available dog.
> 
> Welcome to RTF.
> 
> /Paul


Thanks, Paul. And thanks for the info.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Just a note about the OP. She has a fledgling forum of her own, here's the link:

http://www.floridadogs.proboards53.com

She is twenty years old, so I guess we should cut her some slack, because I'm sure most of us thought we knew everything when we were twenty years old. :lol:

(btw, Aimee's forum is only open to people up to 50 years of age, so I guess the old fogeys are neither wanted or needed.)

Good luck, Aimee, no doubt you'll have lots of great adventures with dogs. (But if you want to be taken seriously by dog people, you might want to learn to spell _obedience_.) 

I hope you will take to heart the suggestions that you contact a rescue or a shelter to find your next companion, but be prepared that the difference between three house dogs and four house dogs can be more dramatic than many people anticipate.


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Larkin said:


> Just a note about the OP. She has a fledgling forum of her own, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.floridadogs.proboards53.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Glodens are sissy dogs and really look awkward when running.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Driven said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean to make it sound like it was an official breed or anything. I trained a seeing eye dog who was a Lab/Golden. They specifically breed that mix because of the great qualities in both breeds. They go by the name "goldador" so that is why I was using the name.



or you could use the official AKC designation...... Mutt! But Mutts are great. Have seen a number of "Meat" dogs put birds in the blind all day long. Many fresh new retriever trainers adopt mutts just so they have more dogs to work with and gain experience from. Gives a new life and purpose to the mutt and gives the rookie trainers dogs to get hands on experience with. They then place them in working homes after.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

The Golden has 85 lbs on the lab but the lab won!


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Janice Gunn said:


> Humm.......now that's funny
> 
> I think my FC AFC FTCH AFTCH OTCH blonde fluffy would tend to
> disagree with your comment ;-)
> ...


Janice would you agree that most of the goldens that are almost white in color tend to be more of the show lines and not have much drive or desire to retrieve?

Something I noticed when running junior was most of the white colored goldens were slow and didnt not have much desire to do much. But when I moved up and ran masters and seniors it was like watching a totally different dog and different color. I also talked to some of the golden handlers and owners and they said the lighter ones almost white were geared more towards show. Most of the goldens I saw in masters and seniors had top brass dogs in the pedigree. One I remember ran as hard as any dog I have seen. The sire is the dog in your avatar. Weather they were doing it right or wrong they did it fast.


----------



## L J Monlezun (Mar 8, 2007)

Aimee, 

I own and compete with both labs and Goldens...Search out the most reputable breeders you can find, (This site's puppy thread is recommended.) Buy the best bred puppy you can afford. Once you decide on a breeding go see the parents if possible, particularly the bitch and if she looks like a dog you would enjoy owning then follow your own gut feeling, both breeds will make loyal, capable companions.

Best of luck.

LJM


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Larkin said:


> Just a note about the OP. She has a fledgling forum of her own, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.floridadogs.proboards53.com
> 
> ...


:barf:
I think, if you plan to dig up dirt on on someone that came here asking for help, it might be wise to remember if your own experience will hold up to scrutiny.

For example, Larkin may know how to spell it, but she most assuredly does not have any practical background in obedience for either field or everyday training. Earlier this week on one of the CBR forums, she had this to say about basic obedience (Canine Good Citizen) training:


> And I would never condescend about a CGC... I don't think any of my dogs could pass,


_____________________________
Let the Games begin


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Larkin said:


> Just a note about the OP. She has a fledgling forum of her own, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.floridadogs.proboards53.com
> 
> ...


So are you 20, because it seems to me you tend to know it all.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Glodens are sissy dogs and really look awkward when running.


But they tend to be very good ant spelling.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

badbullgator said:


> So are you 20, because it seems to me you tend to know it all.


I dont care who you are thats funny.


----------



## Susie Royer (Feb 4, 2005)

j towne said:


> Do you have a minivan?


U knockin mini vans boy? If ya are my mini van was eatin up Power Strokes in the mud at several hunt tests...I also get 25 mpg <vbg>


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Larkin said:


> Just a note about the OP. She has a fledgling forum of her own, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.floridadogs.proboards53.com
> 
> She is twenty years old, so I guess we should cut her some slack, because I'm sure most of us thought we knew everything when we were twenty years old. :lol:





badbullgator said:


> So are you 20, because it seems to me you tend to know it all.


It is very obvious that I need to clarify a lot of things because all of you are totally taking everything I say the wrong way. I seriously don't see the reason why you feel the need to pick on me so much, but I am going to try to explain things to you a little bit better. Yes, I am 20 years old and I do NOT by ANY means declare to know it all and I am sorry that it came out that way, but it is a total misunderstanding because I did not mean it like that. 

I was upset because I felt like people on here were saying that I knew nothing at all about dogs. I look up to all of you because all of you know such an incredible amount about dogs and if you weren't such jerks to me I would admire you because I want to someday be just like that and gain that amount of knowledge. I have not come that far yet, but it is my goal and I am learning every day. 

So let's make things clear here, I do NOT know everything about dogs and I am not a training expert by any means, but I do know more than the average person and I am completely in love with dogs and want to learn as much as I possibly can. I want to go to a school to better learn how to train so I can do it for a living. I am NOTHING compared to you. And I am not fighting for a higher rank than any of you, so let up on the defensive egos. Please be patient with me, for I want to learn and I am trying the best that I can.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

In the interest of full disclosure, you all should be told that Julie Reardon repeatedly posted many incredibly nasty and hateful things to me and about me on another forum. 

This was during the time that my father was in the end stages of laryngeal cancer (which she was aware of) and finally I was provoked (in a regrettable moment of fury) to sent an angry message containing an epithet to her private email address. She took this private email between two parties and tried to make a federal case out of it, asking the ACC to disbarr me on the grounds of ethics! (No, she was not successful.) 

I've never met this woman, I don't know her. I've had nothing to do with her. To my knowledge she's never seen any of my dogs, so on what basis Julie makes her assessment as to their abilities or level of training is a complete mystery to me. These kinds of personal attacks are unfounded and unwarranted. I suppose they say more about the person making them than anything else.

As for obedience, unlike the OP, I don't make any claims to being a professional dog trainer. I don't know if my Chessies could pass CGC or not, I've never tried. The post in which I said they couldn't pass was made tongue-in-cheek in congratulations to a woman who had recently earned the title with her dog. 

The older I get (50 is just around the corner) it seems the less I know. I post where I think I can be helpful or add something to the dialogue. Sorry that's so objectionable. I make my living as a writer, so I better be able to spell. 

Finally, I didn't "dig up dirt" on Aimee, the link to her site is in her public profile. When I saw that she was so young, I had more sympathy for some of her statements. I certainly didn't expect to be pilloried for it.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I can’t be the only one that smelled a troll yesterday. I feel quite strongly that “Amiee” is not some young hot blond thing down in Florida asking advice about Fluffies.

She is a very smart 30 something man that knows his way around the dog world and computers. His training group got a big laugh about all the “help” Amiee received yesterday.

Think about it.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Driven said:


> It is very obvious that I need to clarify a lot of things because all of you are totally taking everything I say the wrong way. I seriously don't see the reason why you feel the need to pick on me so much, but I am going to try to explain things to you a little bit better. Yes, I am 20 years old and I do NOT by ANY means declare to know it all and I am sorry that it came out that way, but it is a total misunderstanding because I did not mean it like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Larkin said:


> Hey Paul, she doesn't deserve a Chessie. Any nimrod who thinks that ANY member of the sporting breeds is *anything* like a Malamute lol clearly needs to learn a lot more about dogs. Maybe she can't grasp "independent" and "devoted" as being able to be part of the same package. Anyway, I hope she'll go to the pound to rescue one of those poor souls, but I imagine she'll seek out somebody breeding hybrids. Harumph.
> 
> She sure got all of us to waste time & effort today.


You know, I'm really sorry that you feel like I wasted your time. Why are you even on here posting then? And if everyone really feels that way then maybe I should leave. I don't feel like I'm wanted here by the majority of you, that is for sure. 

And by the way, I didn't mean to make it sound like the Malamute is anything at all like the Chesapeake. It was a stupid example and I am sorry. I was just trying to make a point and explain that I do not like the independent "mind of their own" personality. That is all I was trying to say. By no means did I mean to compare the two dogs because they are so completely and totally different. 

I'm really not understanding why all of you are so defensive and getting upset with me about every thing that I say. Everything has been taken the wrong way and in turn everyone is beating up on me. I just don't understand what I've done wrong. I didn't mean to bother or upset anyone in any way. If you want me to leave, just ask. I am sorry for any tension I have caused.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well, here we are again.

/Paul


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well, here we are again.
> 
> /Paul


Aw, I'm sorry, Paul, I was just trying to make a point to other people. I didn't mean to bring up anything again, ok? It wasn't for you, I was talking to them.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Its like a re-run of General Hospital around here. 

/Paul


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Larkin said:


> In the interest of full disclosure, you all should be told that Julie Reardon repeatedly posted many incredibly nasty and hateful things to me and about me on another forum.
> 
> This was during the time that my father was in the end stages of laryngeal cancer (which she was aware of) and finally I was provoked (in a regrettable moment of fury) to sent an angry message containing an epithet to her private email address. She took this private email between two parties and tried to make a federal case out of it, asking the ACC to disbarr me on the grounds of ethics! (No, she was not successful.)
> 
> I've never met this woman, I don't know her. I've had nothing to do with her. To my knowledge she's never seen any of my dogs, so on what basis Julie makes her assessment as to their abilities or level of training is a complete mystery to me. These kinds of personal attacks are unfounded and unwarranted. I suppose they say more about the person making them than anything else.


I'm sorry, but why are you telling me this? Is that supposed to make it ok for you to act that way to me? I don't get it...


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Chris S. said:


> I can’t be the only one that smelt a troll yesterday. I feel quite strongly that “Amiee” is not some young hot blond thing down in Florida asking advice about Fluffies.
> 
> She is a very smart 30 something man that knows his way around the dog world and computers. His training group got a big laugh about all the “help” Amiee received yesterday.
> 
> Think about it.


Haha, whaat???


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Driven said:


> And by the way, I didn't mean to make it sound like the Malamute is anything at all like the Chesapeake. It was a stupid example and I am sorry. I was just trying to make a point and explain that I do not like the independent "mind of their own" personality. That is all I was trying to say. By no means did I mean to compare the two dogs because they are so completely and totally different.
> 
> I'm really not understanding why all of you are so defensive and getting upset with me about every thing that I say. Everything has been taken the wrong way and in turn everyone is beating up on me. I just don't understand what I've done wrong. I didn't mean to bother or upset anyone in any way. If you want me to leave, just ask. I am sorry for any tension I have caused.


Aimee,
If I'd had any idea that you are twenty, I would not have been so harsh. (And I shouldn't have been anyway, and for that I apologize.) And I think others would have cut you some slack as well. The Goldador remark probably set people's teeth on edge from the start. I'm not sure people meant to "beat up on you," but things can get out of hand on an Internet forum. Try not to take it too personally ... and I give that advice knowing how hard it is to follow it. None of these people know you. 

As for Chessies-- the description you posted as to the kind of dog you are looking for sounded more like a CBR than some of the other retriever breeds. (And I wasn't the only one who saw that.) "Independent" thinkers are not necessarily intractable. My husband had Siberian Huskies... I know the sled dog mentality, and CBRs are nothing like that. Many Chessies work as therapy dogs and seem well-suited to it. They also are active (and often stellar) at obedience, agility, rally, dock dog competition, hunt tests, field trials, weight pulls and the show ring. They're not a breed for everybody, but if you haven't met one yet, you might find you really like them. 

If you want to stick around rtf (and frankly who could blame you if you didn't, lol) you might just abandon this thread and start afresh, asking questions and participating in other online conversations. Just a suggestion. Good luck to you and your dogs in any regard.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

You have a very naughty sense of humor! 

Do you have a fun training group?


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

Aim ee

You will go far in the dog world if you can remember these words

"Its non of my business what you think of me" 

When we are young we often wonder what people think of us. Then when we are middle age ,,,,we don't care what people think of us,,,then when we are old we realize they were never thinking of us at all

Enjoy their thought processes and giggle at their attemps to set you straight.

Pete


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Driven said:


> I'm sorry, but why are you telling me this? Is that supposed to make it ok for you to act that way to me? I don't get it...


This was not intended for you personally... that's not how these forums work. If a post is specifically directed to you, it will probably have a quote in it as this one does.


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Larkin said:


> Aimee,
> If I'd had any idea that you are twenty, I would not have been so harsh. (And I shouldn't have been anyway, and for that I apologize.) And I think others would have cut you some slack as well. The Goldador remark probably set people's teeth on edge from the start. I'm not sure people meant to "beat up on you," but things can get out of hand on an Internet forum. Try not to take it too personally ... and I give that advice knowing how hard it is to follow it. None of these people know you.
> 
> As for Chessies-- the description you posted as to the kind of dog you are looking for sounded more like a CBR than some of the other retriever breeds. (And I wasn't the only one who saw that.) "Independent" thinkers are not necessarily intractable. My husband had Siberian Huskies... I know the sled dog mentality, and CBRs are nothing like that. Many Chessies work as therapy dogs and seem well-suited to it. They also are active (and often stellar) at obedience, agility, rally, dock dog competition, hunt tests, field trials, weight pulls and the show ring. They're not a breed for everybody, but if you haven't met one yet, you might find you really like them.
> ...



Thank you so much. That really means a lot to me.


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Chris S. said:


> You have a very naughty sense of humor!
> 
> Do you have a fun training group?


I'm sorry, but I really do not understand what you are talking about. How do I have a "naughty" sense of humor? I didn't even say anything with humor. I didn't understand what you meant by your last post either. Maybe I'm just slow but if you could explain... lol...


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Pete said:


> Aim ee
> 
> You will go far in the dog world if you can remember these words
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, Pete! I definitely need to learn that and I really really want to, I just have a hard time with it. I wish there was a way for me to really learn to just not care at all what other people think. How do you go about learning that?


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Can we be done now...? Really. This thread shouldn't have made it to 10 pages...


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

greg magee said:


> I would doubt that anyone 20 years old is training dogs for the seeing impaired. Individuals do not train these dogs. It's usually done by well-established organizations. So Aimee, if you could enlighten us about the training program you put together to train Seeing Eye dogs I think we would all appreciate the information you could share. What part of the training were you involved with? Who was your mentor? Most guide dog services require an apprenticeship from 2.5 to 4 years. What organization were you involved with? Could you provide references in regards to your ability to train Seeing Eye dogs? Having a very dear friend who is legally blind and relies on the aid of her canine partner I know first hand what goes into it. Most people your age are the kennel help or the puppy raisers. Sometimes, they might run the puppy classes, but not usually.


Ok, I guess this is something else that got misunderstood that I have to clarify. I don't have my own guide dog school where I train dogs at.:lol: I was a puppy raiser who raised and trained a seeing eye dog for a year and a half. But a lot of the dogs do not even make it. Phil was one of the successful ones. I did all of the basics and socialization but it still took a lot of work and training and I learned a TON. It was one of the best experiences of my life.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Kudos to you for that. It's a big job to raise a guide dog, Aimee.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Driven said:


> Ok, I guess this is something else that got misunderstood that I have to clarify. I don't have my own guide dog school where I train dogs at.:lol: *I was a puppy raiser who raised and trained a seeing eye dog for a year and a half*. But a lot of the dogs do not even make it. Phil was one of the successful ones. I did all of the basics and socialization but it still took a lot of work and training and I learned a TON. It was one of the best experiences of my life.


Was that with SE Guide Dogs Amiee?


----------



## Ed Hogan (Mar 14, 2007)

blind ambition said:


> I'd like to order a large tub of buttered popcorn and a case of wine, please. This is going to be fun...I'm betting this thread gets locked before page 12, odds anyone?


Get'n close to 12..........


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Aimee, you sound like a very nice and motivated person. Some of us should remember what we were like at 20, I was at UW- Madison in early seventies need I say more. I sure wasn't raising guide dog puppies. Good luck in whatever you choose to do.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Sunrise Kennels said:


> Get'n close to 12..........


 
if you change your setting it is only up to 3 pages


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

Boondux said:


> Kudos to you for that. It's a big job to raise a guide dog, Aimee.


Thanks. I miss him SO much even now, but it was so rewarding to see him with the person he was paired up with. And gosh, she was so so thankful to me for all that I did. It was amazing. She said I did an incredible job with him and that everyone was jealous because he knew how to pick things up and bring them to her. He was also every workers favorite dog there and the most well behaved of them all.






badbullgator said:


> Was that with SE Guide Dogs Amiee?


Yes, how did you know?






cakaiser said:


> Aimee, you sound like a very nice and motivated person. Some of us should remember what we were like at 20, I was at UW- Madison in early seventies need I say more. I sure wasn't raising guide dog puppies. Good luck in whatever you choose to do.


Thanks so much. I really appreciate the compliment.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Larkin said:


> She took this private email between two parties and tried to make a federal case out of it, asking the ACC to disbarr me on the grounds of ethics! (No, she was not successful.)



Maybe you should have typed this at the bottom of the message like you did me.


Larkin said:


> This message is a private message between myself and you. It is not to be duplicated, or distributed in whole or in any part anywhere without my express permission, which you don't have and won't get.


You know that little message really stopped me from forwarding that message to my frieds to get a good laugh out of. 

What do you plan to do sue J towne.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

badbullgator said:


> if you change your setting it is only up to 3 pages


Like use the ignore setting. 

The only prblem with the ignore setting is that you can still read thier post if they are quoted.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Driven said:


> Yes, how did you know?


I am a 42 year old who knows it all! Actually it is the one that is close to you and the most well know down here. Several members of our club have raised puppies for them. Very good place and they do great things.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

j towne said:


> *Like use the ignore setting.*
> .


 
Keeps me form getting kick off rtf........ again...;-)


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Here Larkin,
fixed it for ya.:monkey:



Larkin said:


> In the interest of full disclosure, you all should be told that Julie Reardon called me out one time on another forum when I was being churlish.
> 
> This was the year before my father was in the end stages of laryngeal cancer (I don't know her, but I'm sure she knew this) so since she misspelled the Hospitality Committee I was chairing as Hostility, I was provoked (in a regrettable moment of fury) to sent an angry email to her work that the subject line was F*** Y***. She took this private email between me and her workplace, and my death threat to her and actually started someting called the BAIT-O-LYMPICS and she tried to make a federal case out of it, sending it to the ACC BOD and bcc'ing me on it. While she didn't ask the ACC to disbarr me on the grounds of ethics, I never rejoined after that. (So I think I won that round.)
> 
> I've never met this woman even though I've been at the same events as her several times so I suppose she seen my dogs, but I don't know her. She wants nothing to do with me. To my knowledge she can't be convinced of their accomplishments via the internet and frankly why Julie would make her assessment of their lack of abilities or level of training based on what I've written is a complete mystery to me. I know all the personal attacks I make are unfounded and unwarranted, but I have a whole host of sick and dying relatives I can trot out when necessary to explain my boorish behavior. I suppose this says more about me than anything else.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

j towne said:


> Maybe you should have typed this at the bottom of the message like you did me.
> You know that little message really stopped me from forwarding that message to my frieds to get a good laugh out of.
> 
> What do you plan to do sue J towne.


No, why would I waste my time and effort? Dealing with people like Julie has taught me when to cut my losses. I don't know you from Adam, nor do you know me. Why don't you find a more constructive thing to do with your time rather than picking petty arguments with people you don't know?


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Julie, that's enough.

You have a peculiar notion about what the truth is. 

I've never done anything to you. Please leave me alone.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Larkin said:


> Julie, that's enough. I'll report you to the moderators. I'll sue you. I'll kill you.
> 
> You have a peculiar notion about what the truth is. Not that I ever let it get in the way of a good story.
> 
> I've never done anything to you except send you a few emails. If I tell a few lies about you on a public forum, I expect you to bypass any chances for Olympic gold.


There, fixed it for ya. Always happy to help a sister out.


----------



## sandyriver (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello Aimee,

I am new to the site also and browse around here once in awhile. There is 'good' retriever advice on here just wade through the quagmire and bog....ignoring the rest that is redundant and stagnant. This is when I wish my lab could retrieve the best part of the board info to hand for me  . 

Anyhow, I thought you might want to look into a magazine called Front&Finish if you want to get into competition obedience. I've noticed that some retrievers on here do have agility or obedience titles on this board---even an OTCH!!!, so their owner/handlers would be able to give you some excellent information regarding those events. I agree ..whichever direction you go in do research the lines and get one that has some 'working' type titles be it field hunting, obedience or agility. I've found that some of the field training that I have done with my lab has bled over into obedience and has helped to build a really solid foundation.

I did not know anything about getting labs and followed my husband's advice and just got a yellow lab out of the paper. My lab is a great companion and for my first dog he is doing well at age 3 with two obedience titles an RE, and a CD. Okay, and yes he did use to wear bandanas and go to pet events...even marching in parades when he was a youngster. I have since then moved into field work and serious competition obedience,etc. My next lab will be from a field line and/or also have obedience titles. Looking for that 'moderate' lab that is not 'on' all the time as he/she would not be hunting long days in the field but would be expected to perform in obedience events and a junior hunt trial level. Oh, and can't forget tracking in there 

I would be interested to know about retrievers on here that do compete in AKC or UKC obedience events?

I currently train with a bunch of Chessie folk. I would describe their dogs as like a marine they focus in and head straight to the mark and like I got a job to do with that intense stare. I believe labs are faster in the water  My lab is more like a freight train and will plow anything as I think labs are a lot less body sensitive. 

Anyhow, that is my penny worth.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Julie R:_but I have a whole host of sick and dying relatives I can trot out when necessary to explain my boorish behavior._

http://news.mst.edu/people/2005/vonaltobit05.html

You owe me an apology. I ask you again, politely, to stop harrassing me.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Ken Bora said:


> Goldens Bite
> Labs Fart
> If you can tell what one is smarter,
> You will make a lot $$$


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sandyriver (Feb 24, 2008)

Janice Gunn said:


> Humm.......now that's funny
> 
> I think my FC AFC FTCH AFTCH OTCH blonde fluffy would tend to
> disagree with your comment ;-)
> ...


I am quite impressed with your blonde fluffy's OTCH...I can only dream about that level of obedience. Sandy is only CD, RE, CGC and I am working to get that CDX and someday a UD. Hmmmm...correct me if I'm wrong but aren't the blond fluffies taking quite a few of the OTCH's out there? 

The National Obedience Champion for 2007 was NOC, OTCH DD' Dreams Do Come True "Dream" UDX6,RE, VCD1, TDX, JH with Dee Dee Anderson a fluffy. A yellow lab took second place...

Okay...another embarassing thing is that your fluffy also has all those field trial championships also....sigh..

I still adore the labrador and do like their coat better.


----------



## Driven (Apr 16, 2008)

sandyriver said:


> Hello Aimee,
> 
> I am new to the site also and browse around here once in awhile. There is 'good' retriever advice on here just wade through the quagmire and bog....ignoring the rest that is redundant and stagnant. This is when I wish my lab could retrieve the best part of the board info to hand for me  .
> 
> ...


I am more interested in agility as a hobbie, so having the perfect agility dog isn't important to me. I just want to do a ton of obediance training with him.





sandyriver said:


> This is when I wish my lab could retrieve the best part of the board info to hand for me.


Haha, sucha cute comment. I love it.:lol:


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Larkin said:


> You owe me an apology. I ask you again, politely, to stop harrassing me.


I owe you NOTHING. Last time I asked you politely to leave me alone, I got a vulgar email sent to my workplace. 

But keep on entertaining the thrill vultures who can't stay away from this thread as you show your true colors. 

Angling for the gold


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Never thought I would see a cat fight between to people with Peakes, sort of Ironic isn't it????


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

There are times that I regret not having the time to read each and every thread and post......this is NOT one of those times.

This thread was pointed out by one of the individuals who made rude remarks and personal attacks in this thread. I find it interesting that a person that was just as wrong as others would contact me.

Enough people! I'm reminded of the song/saying "What part of No don't you understand?" In this case the saying would be "What part of NO PERSONAL ATTACKS don't you understand?????"

So, to all - from the newbies to the old timers - PLEASE STOP the personal attacks!! If you really feel the need to bash someone, use the PM option!


----------

